# I need some free DVD software



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, my sony ovia used to play dvd ok, however it was infected and i reloaded windows XP and lost the DVD playing ability. Where can I get a dvd playing software for free? I called Sony but they do not have the original boot cd to give to customers.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

You can download Windows Media player from Microsoft for free. Should work fine for you.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------

